#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Staalkabels boven én onder de trek

## rinus bakker

Het valt mij op dat ik de situatie nog wel eens aantref waarbij dezelfde soort staalkabels (diameter & constructie) die boven de trek zitten (cq die trek dienen te dragen), ook worden gebruikt voor het hijsen van de lasten die aan/onder die trek moeten worden aangebracht.
Dat is wat vreemd, want het eigengewicht van de trekligger is niet onaanzienlijk (varierend van ca. 50 voor een enkele buis tot ca. 200kg voor een 'dubbele buis').
Maar de kabels onder de trek hoeven het gewicht van deze treklast zelf niet meer te dragen en zouden dus (wat) dunner kunnen zijn.
Vragen:
1) Is het normaal voor theaters om dezelfde soort kabels onder en boven de trek te hebben of zijn er toch verschillen? 
2) Zijn er voor beide soorten/toepassingen certificaten aanwezig - bijvoorbeeld in het trekken-logboek?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Rinus,

hoewel ik van de theatertechniek niet zo heel erg op de hoogte ben vraag ik me dan een paar zaken af:

1 Zou dit niet gewoon worden gedaan onder het motto: Baat het niet dan schaadt het ook niet?
2 Is dit niet een gevolg van onwetenheid en gemakzucht wat betreft het meten van het geicht van de trekken en de daarbij horende massa?
(ik wil niemand beschuldigen van luiheid ofzo, maar wanneer je bewust kiest voor een kabel met grotere diameter bespaart je dit uitzoeken en wegen)

zomaar uit de luicht gegrepen, maar is dit een vreemde verklaring??

----------


## @lex

Hoi Rinus,

Ben van theatertechniek wel op de hoogte maar weet niet waarom dit is. Ik kan me zo voorstellen dat de belastbaarheid van de staalkabel boven de trek (met dienovereenkomstige diameter) minus die 200[kg] niet leidt tot een dunnere staalkabel (gaat in stapjes, toch?).

Ook kan ik me voorstelen dat het gebruik van een kabel met een 'diameter kleiner' wat eerder beschadigt. Hoe dunner de kabel hoe makkelijker je hem beschadigt door hem te knikken of per ongeluk in een knoop te trekken. De kabel boven de trek is zodanig dik dat je dat niet snel per ongeluk zal doen!

Wat in ieder geval denk ik wel verstandig is is het systeem dat er met stroomverdeling bestaat (16A-32A-63A-125A) niet toe te passen op het gebruik van staalkabels in het theater. Als je een te grote stroom trekt over een automaat, dan slaat deze om. Met hijsen is het echter niet zo veilig om 'per ongeluk' een te dunne kabel te gebruiken. Dus dan maar alles dezelfde diameter (afgezien van enkele theaters die de parren van lichtere zekeringskabels hebben voorzien).

groeten, @lex

----------

